# Drive line vibration



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey , I'm getting a vibration/thudding sound when I accelerate thru first gear , it does it everytime I take off under moderate acceleration the only thing I can see visually wrong is the rubber isolator in the middle of the 2 piece driveshaft is torn . Could this be the cause if so can the part be replaced without replacing the whole driveshaft . Thanks for any help


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Check the "donuts" on the ends of the drive shafts. They are prone to tearing. The center one could be doing it but pictures would help


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

Ill take some pictures after work and post them


----------



## spicegoat (Jun 16, 2011)

*Madd as Hell*

:agree


Audi Killer said:


> Hey , I'm getting a vibration/thudding sound when I accelerate thru first gear , it does it everytime I take off under moderate acceleration the only thing I can see visually wrong is the rubber isolator in the middle of the 2 piece driveshaft is torn . Could this be the cause if so can the part be replaced without replacing the whole driveshaft . Thanks for any help


You are correct, the rubber isolator is torn, we call GM about this PROBLEM.
Word is No replacement parts for the drive shaft ,just a replacement cost of a new drive train for 1500 dollar. 2006 GTO w/39000 miles..


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd look for used parts for it. There may even be whole used units as quite a few people have upgraded to different drive shafts and have the old one junking up their garage.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

its called a carrier bearing. do any good burnouts lately? the number one thing that shreds them is raw torque. you cant get a new one by itself. 3 options: 1 new oem driveshaft from the dealer, 2 used one from a junkyard, 3 go one piece. i would recommend one piece if you have the cash. its about the same cost as a brand new oem one but much stronger and it eliminates the carrier bearing. so nothing to shred in the future


----------

